# Size of wire for Twist Locking Receptacles - Canada



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

sooow is normally sized 1 size larger for loads 
eg # 10 tw is good for 30 amps
#8 soow for 30 amp
I don't think stating 5 amp fuses only cuts it but that's just me It is the wire you are protecting with the fuses not the drill that will and better have o.l.s being 600v


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Hmm, I have seen this done too...It's not something I would do personally (depending on the situation) but I'm not so sure it's against code, as long as the overcurrent devices installed are not larger in ampacity than the conductors they feed...I'd have to look it up.

I do not believe they make a twist lock in 600 volt that is smaller than 30 amp. Most equipment rated 600 volt has a minimum 30 amp capacity.

The flip side to this is, in a large plant where you have many machines with lower current draw that require a twist lock receptacle...it would be very expensive and wasteful to install #8 SOOW cable to a bunch of machines that only draw 5 or 10 amps.


----------



## Energized (Nov 25, 2009)

It's unfortuate that there is not a 20A configuration for 600V. 10 or 8 awg wire is an extra expense on a 10A application especially if there are several. I think that's why I'm seeing several of these drop cords that are 12awg on a 30A plug. Yes, the 5 amp fuses are protecting the 12 awg wire, that's fine BUT my concern is that some unknowing person could move the drill or bandsaw (there are several) to another location where there is a 600V/30A receptacle that is fused with 25-30A fuses and just plug it in without checking the fuses in the buss box. Now you have a 12 awg wire fused improperly. Here we have several small machines powered on drop cords that are 600V motors but only 10A max FLA. I've looked in the code book and could not find anything that states that you MUST install wire no smaller than what a twist lock configuration is rated at. Or that is allowed (if you label the fused disconnect max fuses (20 or less)). Have you?


----------



## GoodLookingUglyGuy (Feb 3, 2010)

whats the lenth of the cord? are these drills used at one station or are they portable equipment that is used for maint and temp can the drop cords be easily moved or are they more perminet


----------



## Energized (Nov 25, 2009)

The length of the drop cord is about 12 feet and the cord on the drill about 4 feet. These drills stay in a location for any where from 1 month to a year then get moved again somewhere.


----------



## brsele (Feb 9, 2010)

What about using an L23-20R and not connecting the identified terminal?
At least it couldn't get plugged into a 30A circuit.


----------

